
Furnish Quickly startup - 21st century moving - jgkwilson
https://www.furnishquickly.com
======
bradknowles
Gack. Some of the worst crap I’ve seen in a long time.

You would be better off shopping the bargain bin at Walmart.

And this has nothing to do with moving, just furnishing a room or a set of
rooms.

